# Melbourne Rental



## MELAUS (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am moving to Melbourne & would like to know which are the safe location where I can rent 2 bedroom apartment for about 300 Dollars per week, I will be working in South Wharf.

Main criteria : close to the Station as I don’t have a car at least for the first couple of months

Don’t mind 20-40 by train


----------



## ethan007 (Jul 21, 2012)

hi dear

there are number of location in Melbourne where you stay safely. you can find all these deals at google easily, yo can find many latest deals according to your choice, interest or budget.
Good Luck!


----------



## newjersey01 (May 22, 2012)

Hi Meluas. Are you in Melbourne yet?


----------



## Salals (Apr 11, 2012)

You can try www.realestate.com.au and www.domain.com.au for rental properties. You can search by areas and price. There isn't any really dangerous places to live in Melbourne. Just like any place you need to keep your eyes and ears open and don't walk down dark alleys alone. South Wharf/Docklands etc has all new apartments, not sure if you could find something for $300 there. Maybe if you shared you could. Let me know if you need any advice on Melbourne.


----------



## marryjack (Sep 15, 2012)

Finding a rental property in Melbourne are often tough, particularly if it's your initial day trip on your own. It is a competitive market therefore you'll get to create yourself stand out from the remainder. If it's your initial time dealings raise your folks to be guarantors on your application. If you have got paid your folks rent make certain you list them as references. They count too! Cash talks, therefore provide quite what's being asked for. Provide to pay the maximum amount as six months of rent earlier, reckoning on what you have got in your savings.


----------

